# He Finally Admitted it!!!



## 1lostintranslation (Apr 10, 2012)

THIS REALLY PISSES ME OFF: I had been with my DF since November 2011. We moved rather quickly. We got pregnant Jan 2012, engaged Feb 2012, moved into my house Mar 2012. Wedding was set for Aug 10th, 2012. Well we decided to postpone that in July. Together we have 5 kids and one on the way...a Son. I have 3 girls (8, 5, 4), he has 2 girls (11, 9). Just had our boy in Oct. Well we have had some issues in regards to the kids. I of course was the one with them more. On days he has shared custody I had the kids while he was at work. Taking them back and forth to camp, cooking, cleaning, solving disputes. Long story short I got tired quickly. Kept speaking to DF about all this and he would help out, but not in the ways I needed. Well it got to the point where I shut everything off in regards to the kids. Told him I am not taking his kids to camp anymore. Well the moment I said that everything went down hill. The wedding was postponed. He moved him and his kid's stuff down to the basement and he had slept there ever since. If we do it is an argument about how to fix things or what the other did. He hates he moved to my place, so I offer to kick him out. He said he is down on himself and wants to work on things. Wants to be with me. We started going to therapy but I don't feel that has been helpful since the suggestions she has offered are never followed through on once we get to the house. I hadn't even gotten a hug since Jul 22nd. I just felt so alone and empty.

FF to August 24th and I come home to a U-haul in the drive way and him packing his things. He said he wasn't leaving me just my house. That he thought the only way to work on things is if he moved back an hour away and we went back to seeing each other on the weekends. Umm ok! I was 34 weeks pregnant with his child.

FF TO DECEMBER 28th. Well at best we kinda tried to work on things. I barely got any time with him. He has seen his son about once every week or so. Sometimes more like every 1 1/2weeks. I kept asking him repeatedly about some shady things leading up to him moving. On Aug. 18 & 19 he finally decided to sleep upstairs. We slept together. That week was strained but ok. Well on Aug 24th was when he surprised me with the moving truck. 

Well get this him and kids stayed in the house the whole month and he never paid a dime. NOTHING! Didn't even ask if he could. Mind you he paid for his kids school fees, and even his daughters birthday party. Well I caught wind after he moved that he actually signed papers on his apartment AUG 20th, and put the gas bill in his name on AUG 21st. He got his financial aid check on AUG 22nd for over $3,000. Moved out on the 24th. Never gave me a dime. Then proceeded to go to walmart, furniture store and mattress store to outfit his place. Leaving me to pay the bills by myself for month of AUGUST. Still never offered to pay anything. When I repeatedly asked him during us trying the past few months. He kept saying...."I just decided to move on the same day that you saw the U-haul". Well when I called him out on the money he spent once he moved just recently he tells me today. "Well I purposely didn't tell you I was moving even though I knew I was. I didn't have the money before hand and was afraid that you would throw my stuff out and I would have no where to go." So he lied to me the whole time. He faked reconciling the last week...and didn't tell me. Then he wonders why I won't move down to his town...or don't trust him. 

What do you all think of this? Why would he do this? Why play me?


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Run!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds like he originally thought that he's hit the jackpot... a women to take care of his children. 

When you finally realized what was going on and you rightly put the responsibility back on him, he had no further use for you.

You getting pregnant was an inconvenience. He's not all that interested in your new son.

I hope you go after him for child support.

He's good at making babies and not good at taking care of them.

And I agree... RUN!!


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Save yourself and your child. You need to look out for yourself, this man will never do it, he never has. You can do so much better. He's looking for something to use, not someone to live with or a relationship to be committed to.


----------

